# Wrapped TAC Hammer



## Fasty (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is my version of the TAC Hammer modification. After wrapping and adding a lanyard using some paracord it has the ultimate grip to my hand. It's not really essential but I like it now a bit more (like Mo said). I've thought hammergrip slingshots are not my favorites but after trying this for a while I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks a lot more comfortable this way. Nice mod.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is a very Knotty flip, friend!

Niiiice!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's all fancy and everything now!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool mod. tac hammers are great frames.


----------



## Fasty (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for looking, guys!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Well crafted paracord grip. Are those Daisy slingshot marbles? Which option attachment plate are you using? What do you think of the attachment plates?

Thanks for posting. Looking forward to your response.


----------



## Fasty (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Blue Raja,
the ammo is called Trumark Tracer Ammo SA50. The attachment plates aren't sold in this combination on the pp site. 
I've fixed the plates using some 10/32" screws, washers from a bicycle brake pad and some thumbnuts I had laying around from another project. I like the plates because I can change bands very quickly and it's also a cleaner look.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Fasty said:


> Hey Blue Raja,
> the ammo is called Trumark Tracer Ammo SA50. The attachment plates aren't sold in this combination on the pp site.
> I've fixed the plates using some 10/32" screws, washers from a bicycle brake pad and some thumbnuts I had laying around from another project. I like the plates because I can change bands very quickly and it's also a cleaner look.


Thanks - so actually you modded the attachment plates as well.

Trumark had a manufacturing plant in Boulder Colorado for quite some time. Here is a Youtube of Joerg Sprave touring the Trumark factory:






Trumark is permanently closed. Your venerable SA50 tracers are no longer being made. I find that half inch marbles work just as well.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

daisy still sells white tracer type marble ammo


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That's awesome, are you shooting upright or side style? May have to do this to my SERE lol


----------



## Fasty (Feb 5, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> That's awesome, are you shooting upright or side style? May have to do this to my SERE lol


Thanks, I'm shooting side style.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

When I received my collection of PP slings the TAC Hammer was the only one that did not visually appeal to me... until I shot it. It's comfortable to shoot for hours, no strain, deadly accurate and you probably made it even more so... I like your lanyard idea also, good work.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ol'school42 said:


> When I received my collection of PP slings the TAC Hammer was the only one that did not visually appeal to me... until I shot it. It's comfortable to shoot for hours, no strain, deadly accurate and you probably made it even more so... I like your lanyard idea also, good work.


i mono framed the tac hammer and it became a favorite of mine as well.


----------

